# (x-posted) Mom's who don't cycle for a while after babies



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I have a question. Did you have times in the middle of nowhere where you'd get cramps, yet there was no ovulation or AF in sight?

I know that someone else's experience could mean absolutely nothing to me, but I'm just passing time asking for experiences. I'm nearing 6.5 months PP and no sign of AF and no anovulatory AF yet either. It's weird because DD2 has STTN pretty much from birth, but I nursed DD1 constantly through the night and got AF back at 4 months PP with her (albeit anovulatory- it still sucked).

Anyway, I've been temping since 1 month PP again this time, but couldn't find my thermometer for the past couple weeks. So about a week ago I had some pretty noticable ovulation-type pains but I didn't think much of them since I've felt similar ones before since B. has been born and never ovulated those times. But then about 3 days later I had some pretty noticable (and very localized) cramping for a few hours. Last night I had some very minor cramps here and there too- barely noticable, but there. There are a couple of other weird things going on too that makes me wonder what is up with my body. I do NOT want AF back yet!!!!

I found my thermometer last night and temped this morning, and my temp is definitely not indicative of anything- not of having ovulated or being pregnant or anything like that. When I got my anov. AF's after DD1 there was no sign, and no cramps at any time.

Anyway, just trying to get a glimpse into what my body is doing, so I'm just curious about the cramp thing, because this is the first time since birth that I've felt them. (sorry about the novel otherwise LOL)


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I didn't cycle til 24 mos and 20 mos respectively with each of my babies.

I never had any signs or cramps either time.

I had egg white cm that let me know my first ovulation each time but nothing before that.


----------



## BlessedMama te (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm eager to hear others' responses because I am in the same EXACT boat. I am 7 months PP (in 2 days it will be 7 months) and I have had some major cramping and my lower back is absolute terror







!!


----------

